# Manual for 536.918200



## sjim715 (Jan 28, 2020)

Craftsman 536918200 anyone got a manual?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF sjim715

:moved: Please be gracious enough to start your own thread for your needs rather than hijacking someone else's thread.

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/2qwso1i07r-000247/craftsman-536918200-snowblower-parts


.


----------



## John Birmingham (Jul 12, 2020)

sjim, 

Did you ever find a manual for your Craftsman 536918200? I recently bought one of these snow blowers and am trying to sort it out. 

John


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

John Birmingham said:


> sjim,
> 
> Did you ever find a manual for your Craftsman 536918200? I recently bought one of these snow blowers and am trying to sort it out.
> 
> John


That number brought this page up,





Craftsman 536918200 snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536918200 snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Send me a PM with the details on the blower along with a picture would be good. I do not have that exact manual but I might have one close enough if I can match it up.


----------

